# Everything Black Friday 2022



## ivc_mixer (3/11/22)

Thought I'd start a thread where we can all post any and all upcoming Black Friday deals and marketing information. This is not limited to the big stores like Takealot, Checkers, Pick & Pay, etc. but if you have a BF deal applicable on a small store, which is in tune with your interests, please feel free to share it as there may be others who are interested as well.

I will kick off with the following articles:









Takealot launching 24-hour marathon sale on Black Friday — How it will work


Takealot said shoppers could expect substantial discounts on TVs, smart watches, beauty products, appliances, toys, and sportswear.




mybroadband.co.za












Where to get the best early Black Friday deals


Several well-known online and physical stores are already offering big discounts on a wide range of products in the lead-up to Black Friday 2022.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (4/11/22)

Just waiting for Checkers to announce their 2-ply puppies. Then I can stock up for the next year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)

Best early Black Friday load-shedding deals


Several major retailers have already started offering early Black Friday deals on lighting, backup power, gas, and solar products that can help relieve the impact of load-shedding.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)

I've used them before and the quality is really good. Only got the mail from them, no link yet on their site. So if you're interested in something like this, here goes (site: www.canvasandmore.co.za)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/11/22)

Vodacom launches Black Friday deals — including uncapped data from R299 per month


On each Friday from 4 November, Vodacom will be selling heavily discounted mobile and fibre contracts, tech wearables, and bundled deals with laptops, routers, gaming consoles, and accessories.




mybroadband.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/22)

The confirmed list of stores offering Black Friday 2022 deals in South Africa


A list of stores that have confirmed that they will be offering Black Friday deals this year – with links to their pages.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (7/11/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I've used them before and the quality is really good. Only got the mail from them, no link yet on their site. So if you're interested in something like this, here goes (site: www.canvasandmore.co.za)
> 
> View attachment 265310
> 
> ...


Monday 6th November? Which year was this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/22)

DavyH said:


> Monday 6th November? Which year was this?


Only noticed this now  

I have mailed them and asked clarity.


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/22)

It was meant to read 'Monday the 7th'. Apparently they will be releasing new specials every now and then until Black Friday, so best subscribe to their newsletter or visit the site to check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (22/11/22)

R89 for 18 2-ply puppies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (22/11/22)

Spar actually got them cheaper. R99 for 24.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

